# new bloodline



## pitgirl (May 5, 2008)

I am looking to get a pit. I want to know if anyone has heard of blueline bloodlines. There local breeders where I live but none of them have one and they say they have never heard of an A P B T with that bloodline. They told me to be careful because it might not be A P B T and could be a mix like an American Bully. Does anybody here know anything about this line.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

If it's these guys: http://www.bluelinebloodline.com/pitbull-pups.htm

I would say they are AmBully's, just look at this statement from that website:

_"Blueline's BiG Mama has the best Blue offspring in the world. Breaking the record in 2005 with 14 blue pups in one litter. Her weight is *92 lbs*."_

And that's the female? hmmmm... doesn't sound APBT to me.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

NesOne said:


> If it's these guys: http://www.bluelinebloodline.com/pitbull-pups.htm
> 
> I would say they are AmBully's, just look at this statement from that website:
> 
> ...


Looks like bully to me. APBT females are supposed to max out at 50lbs. Males, 65lbs... atleast, that's the breed standard. If you have a tickle in your gut, don't buy!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

dosen't sound like anything worth buying,i'd look else were,unless your in the market for a generic psuedo apbt then by all means be my guest.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I really hate commenting on breeders that I don't know and I'm not going to even look at the site.

I will however give you advice on how to find a good breeder. Then you decide from there what you feel ...
Finding a good breeder 101
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullfor...ing-good-breeder-101-a.html?highlight=breeder

Study the standard:
www.apbtconformation.com


----------



## efgh529 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Hard you, thank you, the way the ads*

Chanel Watches and Chanel *replica watches* at www.watchepay.com. We are largest *Chanel Replica Watches*; . We started to manufacture replica watches since 2000 and now unite 12 manufacturers for setting up the largest wholesale watch net.url=http://www.watchepay.com/watchs/Swiss-Chanel-Ceramic-Watch.html]Chanel Watches[/url][/b]url=http://www.watchepay.com/watchs/Swiss-Chanel-Ceramic-Watch.html]Swiss Chanel Replica Watches[/url][/b]


----------

